# Purchased 5.7 x 28mm from FN !



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...........I was finally able to locate one of these pistols and so it came home with me ! I'm not a gun expert by any stretch , but after firing this pistol I'm even more impressed than I was prior to purchase ! It is extremely accurate , albeit rather loud , and it doesn't 'Climb' the stairs when firing several rounds in succession.........like a 45 or 357 does . Plus , it comes with 3-20 round mags and you can always buy more if you're so inclined .
...........I also purchased 500 rounds of ammo at the same time I purchased the gun . My plan is to buy about one box of ammo each month to build my inventory over time . Everyone has their personal preference when it comes to pistol calibers but the 5.7x28mm suits me better than any pistol caliber I've ever owned . I kept a 357 Python for years and finally sold it cause my hand always hurt after shooting it , not so with the 5.7 ! I think I made the right decision for a single weapon for personal protection . Now , If I can just locate some of those armour piercing rounds I'll beable to zapp zombies through either door or a wind shield . We have a new shooting range and so I'm going to invest some time in getting use to my new toy . , fordy


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

your probably not going to find AP ammo for it , and it is not needed run FMJ or lead free bullets if you want to shoot through auto glass.

of the available ammo to civilians it appears 40 gr FMJ , 40 gr v-max lead core with a thin copper jacket typically a varmint bullet but not quite as explosive at pistol velocity and copper jacketed aluminum core lead free are what is available.


there is a law against AP pistol ammo 

they tried to go after 223 pistols because of the AP ammo available but it was ruled that it was a rifle cartridge that pistols happened to be chambered in , but with 5.7x28 I believe it was first introduced as a pistol cartridge for the 5.7 pistol that some carbines have been chambered in.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...........The armour piercing rounds are supposedly not available to the public , but I've heard of some who seem to have a source !? Anyway I'm not looking for them anyway . I've started buying the Federal American Eagle 40 grain FMJ rounds and will try to buy one box every month . They are cheaper than the FN brand of ammo ! , thanks , fordy


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> your probably not going to find AP ammo for it , and it is not needed run FMJ or lead free bullets if you want to shoot through auto glass.
> 
> of the available ammo to civilians it appears 40 gr FMJ , 40 gr v-max lead core with a thin copper jacket typically a varmint bullet but not quite as explosive at pistol velocity and copper jacketed aluminum core lead free are what is available.
> 
> ...


Ss190 is an AP round. Not illegal. Developed in 1990 I believe to replace 9x19 but utilized in the P90 and FN five seven not making it a dedicated pistol cartridge. States have banned it but that’s on you to figure out. I have some for a savage rifle I have chambered in it. If you want it search gun broker.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If you like oddball cartridges it's time to get into reloading.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

reloading would be a very good choice 

even with as common as 300BLK is getting , I cut my cost by half or better and have found a load that will keep right about 1 MOA in all of the 300blk we have in the family.

22 cal projectiles are cheap , you could run https://www.midwayusa.com/product/9...22-caliber-224-diameter-34-grain-hollow-point at 11 cents each at the sale price at a 3 cent primer and some powder hard to get more than 3-4 cents worth in that little case 17-19 cents a round 

that is about half what the American eagle is going to run and you would have a better bullet


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> If you like oddball cartridges it's time to get into reloading.


Diamondkbrass.com has brass for $7/100 and higher quantities, like Pete said, bullets are cheap and they don’t hold much powder. I shoot mine from a rifle but the data should be the same. From a rifle it is a great round, as a pistol round a 22 mag is fairly close, as a personal protection weapon it’s great knowing you have 20+1 but over penetration and lack of expansion will be the downfall, especially in a house.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> over penetration and lack of expansion will be the downfall, especially in a house.


That can be handled by using light weight varmint bullets and high velocity.
Over penetration isn't a huge problem if you think about fields of fire and shot angles ahead of time.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That can be handled by using light weight varmint bullets and high velocity.
> Over penetration isn't a huge problem if you think about fields of fire and shot angles ahead of time.


I agree completely with what you said and I think that way, but in all honesty, how many people actually can say they train weekly or even monthly and carry a gun for protection? How many people actually have a plan if someone was to come into their home? I personally would be too surprised by the results. But like I said I do agree with what you said.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> *How many* people actually have a plan if someone was to come into their home?


Not nearly enough


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Not nearly enough


That is a hard ugly truth Biff.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

I have several made easier by being a bachelor with a well trained dog. Starting with the obvious video cameras on all four sides of the house the 6 not so obvious backup cameras. and yes a small UPS that keeps em working even in a blackout and I ain't telling any one the rest video systems are much, much cheaper than they used to be, when backed up by a hardrive to store video for 2500 hrs in this one. Since you guys now I don't use sissey 9mm. I start with 12 ga and it goes from there.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

I saw a strange thing this weekend, an Ar upper in 5.7X28 using the P90 magazine 550$ for the upper with one mag and 140$ for spare mags. Mag sits right on top and loads just like the P9o.!
Dutch


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

A P90 using Fed American Eagle 40 grain ammo easily penetrated Class 2 body armor , so wonder it would do to Class 3 ? , fordy


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

fordy said:


> A P90 using Fed American Eagle 40 grain ammo easily penetrated Class 2 body armor , so wonder it would do to Class 3 ? , fordy


All I can reall say about it is that the 5.7 is comparable to a 22 mag from a pistol, has a little more snort. It really shines from a 16” plus barrel though.


----------

